# Door hinge rebuild



## GTOKID64 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey,

I need to rebuild the door hinges on my 64. The hinges are off the car. Can someone give me some tips? I've heard a few ways - one being to grind off the pin head and knock the pin out. Another one said to use a C clamp and press them out. Just what to hear from you guys - Thanks.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Should be able to use a center punch, turn the hindge up-side-down and drive the pin out. The binding that holds the pin in place are on the top of the pin just under the head.


----------



## GTOKID64 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks 05 - Tried an hammer and center punch - no good. An air chisel with a punch bit did the trick....knocked them out is a couple of seconds. 

Regards,
Andy


----------

